# Perspektivische Welle mit CorelDraw



## speicher (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich soll mit Corel Draw eine Welle/Kurve erzeugen, die perspektivisch wirkt. Sprich, die Breit unterscheidet sich entlang dieser Kurve und die Farbe soll sich auch ändern. Kann mir jmd ein Tutorial benennen oder sagen, wie es geht? Ich kann zwar eine Linie zeichnen, jedoch weiß ich nur, wie ich dieser eine einheitliche Farbe und Linienstärke zuweise. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Siehe auch beigefügtes Bsp. - die Linien zwischen weiß und purpur


----------



## Zinken (4. Oktober 2007)

Zeichne 2 Linien, verbinde die Enden und füll den Zwischenraum mit einem Verlauf.


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

Färbe die eine linie in die farbe die du willst und die andere auch und dann verbinde sie mit dem tool siehe anhang


----------

